# ,  / > Kenwood >   kenwood tk-760g-1

## xardasdan

.   .    ,  ,  507     ,        .      unprog      ,         ,   RJ-45   ,        -PC-  kpg-56D    .       .             .     .    .
  .   ...     4.9 ,     .     .

----------


## xardasdan

67d.  ...        ,     ....

----------


## R4NAY

,   kpg-56D ,   COM  ,  USB .

----------


## UN3L

> ?


      ! :::: 
KPG-56D    COM,    ,       USB?  .

----------


## R4NAY

.    - "25 pin" -    LPT , "9 pin" -  COM .

----------


## xardasdan

,  ...

----------

